# Main Floor Half Bath Remodel



## TrailerParadise (Jan 3, 2013)

very nice. interesting wainscoting, normally the ones ive seen are beadboard. it looks very nice and i love the paint color! Good job, much better than the tile. then again, now that i look closer it might be beadboard, its hard to tell. the stuff on the front wall is definitely beadboard but the stuff on the back wall doesnt look like it. Is it?


----------



## Sephora (Apr 13, 2009)

It is all beadboard (wainscoting) that is tonge and groove all the way around about 4 ft high. We repainted a semi-gloss white after install. Looks crisp now!!


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

What a dramatic improvement-----neat work around the window,too.


----------

